# String Thang?



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Is it true that all guitar strings are made by two or three string manufacturing facilities and they just change for specifications and packaging?

Do you really hear the difference in "Tone" between brand "A" & brand "B" or... is it that there just newly installed? (Ear Psychology)

And... of course.... what's your "HOLY GRAIL" in strings.

:devil: Pep


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know that i hear a difference, I feel one though, then again I don't play too much anymore cause I'm not that great =P.

I use Dean markley blue steel. 13s


----------

